# 3A2



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

My dad and I have been looking for an area to do our deer hunting this year in Unit 3A2. We live on the Air Force Base and the last few years have been hunting on the refuge. This year we drew buck tags just not for the refuge. It seems like everything is posted north of Minot. Any help would really be great.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Just a thought, shouldn't you have thought of that BEFORE applying for the area? I don't want to sound mean BUT!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I hunt 3A2 and posted land in the unit is getting to be more and more every year. I am sure it is not just that unit, but state wide. This year I will back up there, but just with doe tags.


----------

